# essa / esta



## galcosta

Hola gente linda!

Una duda...es lo mismo decir "essa variedade" y "esta variedade". El párrafo que estoy traduciendo es el siguiente:

Essa / Esta variedade foi trazida da Espanha há três séculos e tem alcançado uma única expressão no solo salteño..." (se refiere a una cepa de vinos)
Gracias! 

Gal


----------



## Outsider

Para muchos brasileños es lo mismo, sí.


----------



## Alandria

Nas redações de textos formais, sempre temos que diferenciar os dois, são regras.

Na fala do dia-a-dia usamos sempre usamos sempre "esses(as), isso" com a função dos dois.


----------



## PoçoDeIgnorância

No Brasil, coloquialmente, não há muita distinção entre _*essa*_ e *esta.* Os dois são empregados indistintamente. Como você fala de uma tradução, suponho que seja um texto com linguagem formal e, por *esse* motivo, ai vão algumas regras práticas: 

*Localização no espaço: este* (esta, isto) refere-se a algo próximo de quem fala (1ª pessoa), *esse* (essa, isso) refere-se a algo próximo de quem ouve (2ª pessoa) e *aquele* (aquela, aquilo) a algo distante de que fala e de quem ouve.
*Localização no tempo: este* para o presente, *esse* para um evento recente ou de um futuro próximo e *aquele* para fatos de um passado distante ou que ocorrerão dentro de muito tempo.
*Localização no texto: este* quando o ente ao qual se refere ainda vai aparecer no texto e *esse* quando o referido já apareceu no texto.
Deste modo, se a cepa à qual se refere já tiver sido apresentada no texto a frase deveria ser "_*Essa variedade ...*_", se a cepa ainda vai ser apresentada no texto a frase mais adquada seria "*Esta variedade...*"


----------



## galcosta

Oi Poço,

Clarísima la información, mil gracias!!

Gal


----------



## Denis555

Eu tenho cá minhas teorias do porquê na fala usamos mais "esse" em vez de "este". Pra mim é economia de sons! "Este" se contrai e se torna "es'e". Então temos "esse" = "es'e".


----------



## Alandria

Denis555 said:


> Eu tenho cá minha teorias do porquê na fala usamos mais "esse" em vez de "este". Pra mim é economia de sons! "Este" se contrai e se torna "es'e". Então temos "esse" = "es'e".



Concordo plenamente. Por exemplo, não é na sua região onde se fala "vis*s*e" quando querem falar "ouvis*t*e"?


----------



## dragona

Hola, quería comentarles una duda que tengo desde hace tiempo. Muchas veces veo que en el portugués de Brasil (el único que conozco) se usa el pronombre ESSE cuando en español se usaría ESTE. Por ejemplo, hay una canción que dice "A força desse amor nos invadiu", cuando lo lógico en español, si se habla de un amor que se está viviendo AHORA, es que digamos "ESTE amor". Lo he visto ya otras veces y en muchas ocasiones. Quería que alguien me dijera bien cómo es el uso de estas dos palabras.


----------



## Outsider

Es como dice. En Brasil, es frecuente sustituir _este_ por _esse_. Los que lo hacen no distinguen los dos pronombres.


----------



## dragona

¿Y eso no agrega un poco de confusión? ¿Cómo se hace para interpretarlo correctamente?
Además ¿puede usarse en cualquier circunstancia ese reemplazo?


----------



## perguntastraducao

Estimada Dragona,

Me parece que en Brasil solemos utilizar "esse" en vez de "este" en lenguaje coloquial.... En la lengua hablada o sus emulaciones (músicas o comunicaciones escritas informales) casi no utilizamos "este". En la canción que mencionaste se dice "esse amor", pese a que sea el amor de ella misma, porque es casi como si la cantante estuviera hablando con su amor.

Lo correcto, en la lengua escrita, y me parece que es parecido al español, es emplear "este" para 1) lo que esté inmediatamente cercano a tu persona, en el tiempo o en el espacio, o 2)metalinguisticamente, lo que esté inmediatamente cercano al tema sobre el que uno escribe.

Ejemplos:
1) Esta caneta (que está en MI mano) é verde  /  Essa caneta (que está en TU mano) é verde / Aquela caneta (que está en la mano DE ELLA) é verde.

Este fim de semana viajarei (hoy día es Viernes, o Sábado) / Esse mês viajarei (pero no se si mañana o en quince días más....)

2) En un texto sobre la necesidad de preservar la naturaleza, escribir: "A natureza deve ser preservada. ESTE é o tema do qual estamos tratando". / En un texto sobre otro tema, escribir: "A natureza deve ser preservada. ESSE é um tema importante".

Espero que te haya podido ayudar....


----------



## Outsider

Caso seja necessário fazer a distinção, e se esteja falando de seres físicos (objectos, pessoas, etc.), penso que o que os brasileiros fazem é juntar um advérbio de lugar ao demonstrativo:

esse aí = esse
esse aqui = este​Mas com abstracções como "esse amor" penso que se usa só o demonstrativo.


----------



## Vanda

Dragona, juntei seu tópico a outro existente sobre o mesmo assunto. Não se esqueça de dar uma olhadinha nas respostas anteriores.


----------



## jazyk

> ¿Y eso no agrega un poco de confusión? ¿Cómo se hace para interpretarlo correctamente?
> Además ¿puede usarse en cualquier circunstancia ese reemplazo?


Eu acho confuso. Às vezes fico sem entender. Se alguém, no decorrer de uma história, me diz algo como: Fomos visitá-lo (n)esse ano, eu mentalmente procuro uma indicação temporal de um ano que já foi mencionado e nem sempre a encontro. Daí tenho que mentalmente traduzi-lo para este (que no nosso caso seria 2007). Seria muito menos confuso (pelo menos para mim) se se fizesse sistematicamente a distinção "clássica".


----------



## Tomby

¿Tanto cuesta entender una cosa que se puede alcanzar con la mano (esta) y otra no (aquella, _aquela_) y las intermedias o "ambiguas" (que se pueden mostrar con la mano, esa, _essa_)? Pregunto yo.
 TT


----------



## Alandria

Concordo com vocês que é muito confuso, mas se as pessoas se entendem assim, não há problema algum no uso.


----------



## jazyk

Mas eu não as entendo às vezes, então há ou alguma coisa muito errada comigo ou com elas. Pode ser comigo, já que tenho um péssimo senso de orientação, e se alguém me diz o demonstrativo errado, quem fica com cara de tacho sou eu.


----------



## ryba

perguntastraducao said:


> Este fim de semana viajarei (hoy día es Viernes, o Sábado) / Esse mês viajarei (pero no se si mañana o en quince días más....)


Si no me equivoco, un castellanohablante pondría _este_ en las dos frases puesto que se está situando mentalmente en *este* período de tiempo.



perguntastraducao said:


> 2) En un texto sobre la necesidad de preservar la naturaleza, escribir: "A natureza deve ser preservada. ESTE é o tema do qual estamos tratando". / En un texto sobre otro tema, escribir: "A natureza deve ser preservada. ESSE é um tema importante".



Buenísimo el ejemplo. Me alegra mucho que se aborde el tema del uso de los demostrativos que siempre me pareció difícil.

Aqui tem outro tópico que trata do uso dos demostrativos em português e em espanhol:

Os demonstrativos em português y en español

Um abraço


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Qual a correta: A minha perna está me doendo. A qual *essa* ou* esta*?


----------



## Carfer

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Qual a correta: A minha perna está me doendo. *A* qual *essa* ou* esta*?



Uma vez que a perna em questão é minha e que ambas as minhas pernas fazem parte de mim, não podendo haver proximidade maior, pelo menos no português de Portugal seria mais natural perguntar '_Qual, esta?'_ se se referir apenas a uma delas ou '_Qual, esta ou esta?', _se se referir à duas_. _Neste caso distinção entre uma e outra não são as palavras que a fazem mas sim o gesto. Uma pergunta dessas pressupõe que o falante aponte para uma perna e, de seguida, para a outra. Daí que referir _'esta_' e '_esta_' não seja susceptível de ambiguidade.


----------

